# super tuner



## stlfab5 (Jul 11, 2011)

looking to get a super tuner (chip) for my 2006 ls2 GTO . which is best for money?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

There is no such thing as a chip with OBDII. It's done by flashing in calibrations.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Hey OP. Seeing as you're across town we should meet up sometime at an event or something. I could give you lots and lots of info on GTOs.


----------

